# Built Model Kits



## solographix (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

Long time member, but I mostly lurk in the RC and diecast forums. I am looking for some advice on built model kits and I figured its best to talk to you all first. My boss has a collection of unpainted but built vintage model kits, some showing their age and some the glue has decided to let go on some parts, but for the most part, all there. Does anyone purchase built model kits to break down for kit bashing or to restore? I just wanted to ask out here before I waste anyone's time with posting up a bunch of pictures of stuff that no one may want and cluttering up your for sale threads.

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I buy them all the time at garage sales and swap meets... Depending on what they are and parts on them...*


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

it's worth while pulling them apart to rebuild them.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Depends on the kit. If its a common or poor kit to start with, then it just depends if you want something off of it. Some rare kits can really only affordabley be found built, and can be restored or resold for $$$. I had someone give me a box of old built cars. I trashed 95% of it, but now have a big stash of tires, wheels, engine parts, etc.


----------



## solographix (Apr 28, 2009)

Well here is what we are looking at. I will put up a legit for sale post, this is for reference only.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't know enough about old car kits to give you any info on those.

However,

All those parts at the back are part of Mattels "Switch N Go" playsets.

All those parts were connected with a yellow vinyl tube. The tank has a wheel underneath that rides on the tube. The round things have levers that pop up and trigger a lever that fires a rocket.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

That all there is then? (I'd be interested in anything Mopar if the price is right.....


----------



## speedcityresin (Aug 17, 2021)

I'm interested in the purple hot rod with the headers sticking out and missing a front tire.


----------

